

Raising a startup is the best education you can get. - hajrice

I'm currently a (junior) high school student. 
About a year ago, I had applied to YCombinator with my friend(Austin). Unfortunately, we didn't get accepted but it was still a great experiance, by not getting in you learn a few things. Now, I've made my goal in life to apply to YC as many times until we get accepted, obviously I'm not gonna come knocking with the same startup.<p>I'm pretty sure that the experience/knowledge that a startup gives you is much, much more valuable than you'll gain in any University. Even if you go back to your job, you'll still be far, far ahead than if you were to work those years that you spent building a brilliant startup.<p>I hope you apply for YCombinator, and if you don't...wait a few months and do it again! :)
======
staunch
Why not just make it your life goal to get your startup to the point where YC
would be lucky to get a deal with _you_?

------
JimmyL
YC should be a means to an end, as opposed to an end in and of itself.

Your goal, with respect to this area, should be to launch a series of
successful startups that allow you to execute your exit strategies and build
cool things. YC may, or may not, help you get there.

------
wheels
It seems premature to state that A is better than B while still not having run
the gamut of either.

Starting a startup is a vastly educational experience, but you can't really
compare it to college. It's like comparing apples and bicycles.

~~~
zeckalpha
Bicycles would win any day.

------
mattwdelong
You are right, in the sense that great education is not only derived from a
post-secondary institutions and that via everyday experiences, attained while
raising a start up, is very educational.

Though, I must agree with wheels
[<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=767367>] based on the fact that the
knowledge derived from either experience is very hard to compare; one being
often thought as theoretical and the other, very practical. The challenge,
then of course, is to decide what type of education suits your life's goals
appropriately.

------
wensing
Don't focus on YC.

~~~
hajrice
Sorry if the tonation of my post is to entirely shift your startup into
focusing on YC. What I meant was, Working on a startup is the best form of
education. If you land a deal with YC, that's even better, it's a way to
decrease the number of errors you make along with the time it takes for you to
succeed.

~~~
wensing
I agree that YC would increase your chances of being successful, but I wanted
to encourage you that you can do it either way.

------
joechung
<http://bizteen.net/about-bizteen/>

"Endorsing the company politics of Micheal Scott comes Emil Hajric."

What exactly do you mean by that?

~~~
PStamatiou
(as in Michael Scott of The Office.. my bad if you already knew that)

~~~
hajrice
heh, I was having a bit of a laugh there. But Yes, PStamatiou, you got it!

